# Anyone ever use Jon Puryear?



## jelliott724 (Mar 5, 2014)

So I finished paramedic school in December of 13 and have taken the nremt paramedic test twice now. I have used jblearning to study a long with hand outs given to me. I'm to the point now I have almost all the jblearning questions memorized from taking them so much. I have a friend who used Jon puryear, and I've given some thought in taken it myself but wanted to see if anyone else has used this and it helped them? All the info you can give me would be very much appreciated.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 5, 2014)

:rofl:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 5, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> :rofl:




You're a **** lol.

I've never heard of what you're talking about. I used EMT-national-training.com and passed first try with 80 questions in 45 minutes.

Have you considered taking a test taking skills seminar rather than using online resources that aren't working for you? Memorizing questions doesn't help you and to be honest the NREMT tests bare minimum competency. If it's a material problem you can't learn this stuff overnight and I'd start looking at your school and if the teaching styles for your learning style. If it's a test taking anxiety issue you need to address that and your test taking skills.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 5, 2014)

I found it comical because that guy (not OP) was just advertising the hell out of that program the other day :lol:

Edit: Picture updated to forgo vacation 

Edit again: Hopefully this time...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 5, 2014)

:censored::censored::censored::censored:.

are you :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing kidding?

I'm ready to hand out the vacation now.

subbing :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: for :censored::censored::censored::censored: doesn't work.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 5, 2014)

That's a whole lot of censoreds


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 5, 2014)

Dammit what'd I miss? 

That's an angry Delowarian right there.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 5, 2014)

Haha. Funniest thread I've seen in ages.


----------



## Brevi (Mar 5, 2014)

Never heard of it either.


----------



## jelliott724 (Mar 6, 2014)

Did I miss something? I just ask a question. Let me clear up when I say I know all the jblearning question I don't have them memorized because I think they are going to be on the test or anything like that. It's I've taken it so many times over and over to help me prepair for nremt.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 6, 2014)

Last week a poster started three or four responses in a thread about how John Puryear helped him pass the test. It was almost hero worship. Then STX was trying my patience with inappropriate memes. The kitteh cracked me up. 

And, JB learning is designed to teach you reasoning and critical thinking to be able to determine answers to similar problems. If you're having trouble answering test questions, and you've used several sources… Perhaps it's a comprehension issue on your end.


----------



## jelliott724 (Mar 6, 2014)

I would have to agree. I met with my teacher today, and we've been doing fisdap testing as well, and I've passed those. A lot of people told me they don't think it's my knowledge it's the test I'm just overthinking it or not understand the questions. I got a job on the line and need to pass this


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 6, 2014)

Did you read what I had to say beyond my comment about memorizing?


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 6, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Last week a poster started three or four responses in a thread about how *John Puryear helped him pass the test.* It was almost hero worship. Then STX was trying my patience with inappropriate memes. The kitteh cracked me up.
> 
> And, JB learning is designed to teach you reasoning and critical thinking to be able to determine answers to similar problems. If you're having trouble answering test questions, and you've used several sources… Perhaps it's a comprehension issue on your end.



Except that it didn't... It was a little bit of premature praise.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 6, 2014)

Even better.


----------



## mpc83 (Mar 21, 2014)

I finished paramedic school in April of 2013 and just got my results today and passed! My question to you are you using the site to learn the material or learning the material and using the site to see what you've missed ? It's not there to teach you that's why you went thru class
.i seriously went back to the books and did chapter outlines on all the major categories on the test ( ob ops, cardiac) and wrote notes on all the info I felt was pertinent or was covered in class or at the recap at the end of the chapter and focused on things I knew they were gonna hit me with. I.e ob is going to ask preeclampsia tx s/s or physical findings-changes in a preggo women's vitals etc. Then after  using the books I went and used the program (I took one test first as a base before the book work) and compared what I missed and what I knew. then reviewed all questions and wrote down what I missed then went back to the book looked it up and then reviewed that info again and back and forth until I was consistently getting over 80's on every category for the practice tests ... I also suggest paying attention to the questions ur getting... If you are getting tons if cardiac questions you are getting them wrong and it's asking you more. Slow down and focus on those questions more than others. Btw I never even heard of john puryear until that other thread lol 

I put in 100+ studying before I took it and passed with 80 ?s in 45 min ( I second guess myself so I wouldn't let myself request ion everything I answered with my gut and brain and moved on ... No debating questions!)


----------

